# Boxing Gyms Philippines...



## OmarLittle (May 12, 2013)

I am looking to take a 6 month boxing holiday in the Philippines...basically box intensively and enjoy the country...

So far I have discovered the Elorde Gym in Manila, ALA in Cebu and Legacy in Boracay...can anyone suggest any others?...

Am I likely to find a good boxing gym wherever I look or is it mainly these cities?...could I drop by Iloilo or Davao and find good gyms?...


----------

